# Help Doeling with swollen face



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

What is this? Her entire face is swollen! Eyes swollen shut and can't hardly open mouth or breathe. Goop coming from her eyes and nose. I already gave her 1 cc penicillin, 1 cc b complex and .2 cc banamine. Is this bottle jaw? I thought it was a snake bite because we have bad rattlesnake problem and already lost a cat and a dog. And the neighbors 1 yr old baby got bit and is in ICU. But I can't find any fang marks or blood! She is a 6 month old pygmy. She wants to eat fresh grass but isn't quite able to get it in her swollen mouth. Not sure if she can drink or swallow. Gonna syringe electrolytes but gotta run to tractor supply first.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would give Benedril as well, It could be wasp stings too.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok do you know the dosage for benadryl and do I do adult or children


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...give a human dose based on size..maybe a little extra...poor baby


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a bad reaction of some sort. If the liquid is easier, give 3 times the child's dose for her weight. A full adult tablet is probably fine as well depending on her weight.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Gave her the benedryl and she has tried to eat and drink. She is really sleepy though and doesn't stay up for long. Poor baby girl


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is she swallowing well? ...offer electrolytes to encourage fluid intake. ..so she doesn't get dehydrated. .


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I syringed some electrolytes about 20 cc then I saw her try to drink some from the bowl. Not sure if she was able to get any one her own but she tried. She is trying to eat the grass in her new temporary pen and had several blades sticking out of her mouth when I went out. So not sure how successful she is but she is trying.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might try a little bit of boiled barley. That is soft and can be fed dry.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

It sounds weird but can I ice her face. It's hot to the touch. I was thinking wrap a bag of frozen peas around her jaw and face with a towel between it to take the heat out it and maybe bring the swelling down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't see why not, might help..


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I think that I am going to loose her. We had a bad bad rain storm come through. The pen I had her in was only partially covered but I figured she would go to the side that was out of the rain. When I went out to check her she was down in the open part soaking wet and cold. She can't stand or hold her head up anymore. Can barely bleat. But the swelling is going down and I can see her eyes now. I have her inside in front of a heater but can't keep her in all night. I live in a camper.








See you can see her eyes some but she is so unresponsive


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I got her warmed up quite a bit. She can sit up now instead of flat out. And I stood her up and she stood for several mins instead of crumpling right back down. Now I just syringed her 36 cc of warm electrolytes. She just seems weak and sleepy now. Still swollen but getting better. I can't decide if I want to leave her on the floor of the camper or take her out. Either way she may chill again as I can't leave the space heater on. And I don't really care for goat poo and pee all over my camper if she gets better


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor baby! I say keep her in where she can stay warm and you can watch her, but cut that puppy pad into a diaper.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, put a diaper on her and keep her in. Even without the heater she can be covered well and kept warm. I would drop the table and put the space heater up there safe and run it on low while waking up every couple hours to check on her.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She is still alive but very weak. She can set up if I prop her some and stand up if I hold her, but can't get up and down on her own. I'm about to give her some more warm electrolytes. All I can do I keep giving it to her and hope that she gets better. Swelling is almost gone now.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I went to give her some electrolytes and she stood up to fight me but was too weak to actually fight. She got her third dose of benedryl and will get another dose of penicillin and banamine and b complex in a couple hours. She had urinated and it is dark yellow. I just hope she improves soon as I work graveyards tonight and my husband won't help her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She just got up and tried to head butt the chihuahua. So I took her outside to her pen. She passed pellets and urine and then started eating. She is eating some alfalfa pretty good but you can tell it's taking alot of effort for her to chew and swallow it. But she is sure going to town on it lol. And I can't remember if penicillin is twice a day or once.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Twice a day. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is improving. 

Get alfalfa pellets, grind them up and put water in it, mix like a slurry. Get a large syringe so the stuff can go through easily, or get a new turkey baster. Feed it very slowly at the back corner of her mouth, if she coughs, stop until she is OK. Feeding her this way, will help her get nutrients in her, because she is having chewing issues.

Give her a little Alfalfa pellet slurry at a time, every 2 hours or so. Make a new batch each time, have free choice hay in front of her. You can put a sweater on her if you do not trust the heater. Having feed in her gut will also help her stay warmer. 

Give her probiotics orally and fortified vit B shot SQ.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job..poor baby and you had a huge trial..looks like both are fighters!!..keep up the good work.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm glad she's feeling better. I was worried about her last night!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She is really doing better. The swelling is almost completely gone. She didn't eat as much as she normally does but she did eat a good amount of alfalfa today. And she is drinking water and electrolytes. I think she will make a full recovery. 

She is normally in with a buddy but I have her alone until she is feeling better. All I have are adults and I don't want a bigger doe being mean to her or eating all the food. So for a few more days she will have go stay by herself.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news!!! Great job with her!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She is doing well this morning. Eating and drinking on her own. And she faught me and didn't want her penicillin shot this morning. I am stopping the benedryl and banamine. She will get penicillin for the full 5-7 days.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go the full 7 days on the penicillin. Glad she is better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Glad she is improving, keep up the good work.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahoo..she looks great!! such a close call....were you able to figure out what caused her reaction??


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice job with her! I'm glad she's better.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Nope never figured out what happened. Just glad she made it. She is back to her usual self


----------

